# Macy's Tools of the Trade vs. Wolfgang Puck



## mswmph (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm debating purchasing a Macy's Tools of the Trade Belgique Classique 12 piece set or one of Wolfgang Puck's sets. Consumer Reports rated both fairly well, but I haven't found anyone that personally uses the Belgique cookware. Does anyone have any feedback about the Belgique Classique sets? (ps Macys is having a big sale that ends today on the TOT Bel. Clas.)


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

I have had Belgique for about 20 years and love it. I also have afew of wofgang Puck's pieces and like them. I think both are great values. I gave Belgique for wedding gifts to two couples and they rave about them.


----------

